# QUESTION about Planer



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Guys.

I have a CRAFTSMAN Professional 13" Planer. Haven't used it much at all and it was almost new when I bought it.

Today I planed a 1" x 6" mahogany board and it did just fine. Then when I tried to plane the other side, it quit feeding through.

Upon checking, I found the front and rear rollers both in what seems to be a "frozen" condition.

As I mentioned, I haven't used it for a couple of years or so and it has been sitting around my workshop collecting dust. It is very DUSTY here in the desert.

You think that could be the cause? What do you recommend as a remedy.

Many Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I know nothing about that particular planer, but my planer has a gearbox which reduces the main motor rotation down to something appropriate to drive the feed rollers. The gearbox is (or should be) filled with heavy oil. I suspect something has gone wrong in there on yours. You might have to take it apart to get a look in there. Do you have mechanical drawings - parts explosion for your machine?

My planer arrived with no gear grease in place. As part of the intial setup procedure, I had to add the gear oil. I don't know about yours - whether it would have been delivered with/or without gear oil. Did you add gear oil when you first got it? If you have used it "very little", you might have run it without gear oil for awhile without failure, but in time, the lack of oil had it's effect. I hope that's not the problem.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't run it more than 10 minutes. It ran fine when I got it a couple or three years ago. And it ran fine today when I planed the board. Who knows, maybe it took it's last breath ?.

It's model # 351-217430

Manual is at: 
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Planer-Parts/user-manuals/manual-downloads/Model-351217430/0247/0734000?modelNumber=351217430&diagramPageId=&documentId=

I'll have to try digging into the info. So far, it doesn't make a lot of sense to me. I guess I'll have to do a "hands on" check .

Regards,

Jim


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Craftsman and "professional" might not be the best two words to combine.
Not bein' snarky, but the newer C'man stuff might not be up to the descriptors.
Bill


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The rollers are not supposed to move when the machine is unplugged. They are gear or belt driven, so they will not free-wheel. The most common reasons for poor board feeding are…
1. Blades are dull. The feed rollers struggle to force the lumber past the blades. The rollers slip and often leave black marks on the lumber. Replace blades. 
2. Planer bed is sticky with pitch or needs waxing. Wax bed and tables with silicone-free wax.
3. If it is a two speed gearbox, make sure it isn't stuck between gears.

Take light passes for best results. 1/32" - 1/16" is about all that a portable planer can handle.
Good luck.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

Bill, I totally agree with you with the current crop of crap coming out of Craftsman. I'm on my third lawnmower in less than a year. Oh, they did me right, if you can call giving me a new one as bad as the previous one, right. The whole world has gone head-long after the almighty dollar and could care less about quality. Well, their HERO is the us government which is the same way. We ALL need to join a movement like just what happened in NV.

Now, galloping on to pinto…...
I didn't know that about the rollers. I don't think I want to stick my fingers in there and check'em out when the blade is twirling .

Anyway, as far as dull blades are concerned, I'd rule that out cuz the rollers won't even pull the board into the blades. Actually, the last pass on the board I planed, I had to "push" through, so the rollers weren't working then, if they are what pushes/pulls the piece through. Now, that "gearshift" thing makes sense, if that is what controls the rollers "only". If it controls both the rollers "and" the blades, then something is awry, for sure. There is a lever on the right hand side that seems to have two positions, but neither of them are very "defined" right now. So, I'll look at that tomorrow.

Would a picture of the beast help? Especially of the "gear shifter" (if that is what it is). I already have an old Craftsman lawn tractor (direct drive) with a transmission stuck.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

My Dewalt has a two speed gearbox. You can only move the lever while the machine is running. If yours is similar, make sure it is firmly engaged in one position. 
I wouldn't rule out blades. The main symptom of dull blades is you have to manually pull the board through. Sometimes it goes half way through and stops. If the machine was used with pitchy softwoods at some point, the rollers may need to be cleaned.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

The rollers are NOT turning….period. The lever on the right, seems to feel "distinct" when lifted up, but not so when pushed down.

I'm trying to post a couple of images, but I haven't a clue as to whether they will show up. The link looks different than what I am used to using HTML Well, It showed ONE picture at least.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It could be a broken roller drive sprocket.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

One thing I did notice…..over on the left side there was something turning, slowly, compared to the blades.
It looked something like a universal joint, with probably four prongs. It looked like there was a slot across each
prong (I used prong for the lack of a better term, but if you have ever seen a u-joint from a drive line taken apart, you'll know what I mean). I have no idea what it might do or be.

I'm gonna go look at the PDF manual and see if it tells what's what.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

You might get more accurate replies if this was in the *"Power Tools" *Forum. HERE

This is the *"Finishing" Forum.*


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

Makes sense to me, Rick, thanks. I was looking for the proper forum and totally missed anything for tools, so I figured planing fit into finishing.

I'll repost there…..............UNLESS the moderator can just "transfer" everything over. I've see that done on other forums. Whaddaya think? Again, much obliged.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Out of gear sounds like the most benign explanation. Hope it's that.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

We're all guessing, of course.

However, it would seem to me that it if were out of gear, the blades wouldn't turn.

Are they on a different gear box?

If so, how do I shift gears? Do I have to "double clutch" the thing ?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I've cracked my delta planer open, and the rollers are driven by a chain and sprocket. If you are trying to rotate them while the machine is off, they should not turn. It's a motor with relatively high RPMs geared down to a slow moving roller. Have you checked to see if they are rolling VISUALLY (don't stick your hand in there… I'm sure you know, but it doesn't hurt to say it) while the machine is running? If you can't tell by looking, perhaps more light, or marking the rollers so you can see whether the mark moves. Not turning at all seems strange if the machine is running. If something were broken, it seems the rollers would spin freely while turned off, or at least move within a broken set of gear teeth.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

The gearbox only controls the feed rollers. The blades always turn when the motor is on.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

FWIW, my Ridgid lunchbox planer has a deadman switch on the DC shroud that will freeze things if the shroud is removed or even just slightly out of place. Motor turns on but squeals since the system is locked down as the cutters and drive rollers don't turn. The motor would burn the belt up if left on at that point.

Sorry that I don't know about your particular model.


----------



## desertjim (Apr 1, 2012)

That's good to know, Ocelot. Makes one question go away.

My rollers ARE NOT MOVING, Buckethead. I guess I'm gonna have to tear it down and take a look. Haven't tried that yet.

It was working and now it isn't (grin). Planed a board yesterday. When I went to plane the other side, it wouldn't pull the board through. It planed it, but I had to push through.

Someone suggested I put this on the "Power Tools" forum. I did, but have't heard anything. Apparently they know no more than you guys…....or maybe they take Thursdays off (grin).

Thanks, guys.


----------

